# Bianchi 928 Sl 2010



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anybody gotten this bike yet? Can you provide a review?

Thanks

Corsaire


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't think there will be too many reviews at this point. I was planning on getting one, but got a T-Cube instead. Might try to get one in a couple years.


----------

